# Mounting a router to a Sears Table Saw



## donald201 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have purchased a Craftsmen 10" Table saw for my shop and have no space for a router table. How difficult is it to mount a router table on the table saw. I see many pictures of people doing this, but what are the pitfalls? Will any of the off the shelf router tables fit this saw? Thanks for any help.

Don


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Don, if your saw is one of the plastic home owner saws there is no way to mount a router. If it is one of the full size contractors saws Sears sells a replacement table or wing designed for mounting a router. As a rule you are better off with a separate router table. Making adjustments is more time consuming but if space is limited you can work with a saw mounted router. Please take the time to view the many tables on our site, I'm sure one will fit your needs perfectly.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI DON

Many shops just don't have the room for both tools, you may want to take a look at the item below..


Rock Solid Cast Iron Router Wing

http://www.ptreeusa.com/tablesaw_products.htm#1066

PLUS Be sure to check out the link below, MANY,MANY great HOW-TO tips, this is one you will want to bookmark 

Woodworking Instruction Pages & Videos
http://www.ptreeusa.com/instructions.htm

========

===========


donald201 said:


> I have purchased a Craftsmen 10" Table saw for my shop and have no space for a router table. How difficult is it to mount a router table on the table saw. I see many pictures of people doing this, but what are the pitfalls? Will any of the off the shelf router tables fit this saw? Thanks for any help.
> 
> Don


----------



## donald201 (Oct 7, 2008)

No this saw is a floor mounted model 2 hp with a cast iron top. It weights over 300 pounds so it is not a small contractors saw. I purchased a roller base so that I can move it to the side to enter and exit the garage. I have seen pictures of installation of a router table at the end of the cast iron wing. None on this saw however.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi donald,

I believe what you'll need to do is, create your router top, then mount it to whichever side of your saw just like a table extension. Just make sure you put in support legs and that these will "roll" with the saw. You may be wise to purchase a table extension from sears, then drop a router into that.

Bj posted a good link. But, with craftsman, I'm not sure they will work unless you do some "reworking" to them.

This may not be the exact saw you have but, it will show what I mean. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ools&cName=Bench+Power+Tools&sName=Table+Saws


----------



## donald201 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ken,

Thanks for the reply. My saw is the one just below the link you sent. It has the 27" X 15"space needed for the table mounted cast iron wing. I am building a new shop to take all of this out of the garage to have it's own space. But that won't be finished until spring. I thought that with the limited space this could be the solution.
The Sears table extension appears to show what I could do if I mounted the router into the extension. I ordered the cast iron one already and will await the results. Thanks again.


----------



## donald201 (Oct 7, 2008)

Changed direction. I purchased the router table extension and it was so large that I purchased legs for it. I am now very pleased with te results. Still have the space problem but I am in love with the table. It has a large surface and works sooo much better than hand held. Now having purchased the table top as a stratch and dent special I am trying to see if I should add an aluminum plate to the top? Thanks for the replies.


----------

